# I want my PAUSE button back...



## jklipa (Feb 5, 2007)

Greetings,

DirecTv screwed the pooch in February when they launched their new guide with HD channels... They totally fubar'd the functionality of the pause, dash and previous channel buttons while in List or Guide...

It's taken me nearly 5 months and as many calls to finally get a supervisor to admit that you can no longer PAUSE live tv from the list or guide...

While in the list, if you hit pause, it does not pause your live session...!
In fact, it actually STARTS PLAYING the entry that your cursor is sitting on when you hit pause...

And, when finishing watching something from the list, you return to the list and live tv resumes (presuming you had paused it before) so the only way you can pause it again is to exist the list and hit pause again...

I was told several different stories in the months since February.
1.) You should write to The Office of the President, you'll have better luck getting this fixed.
2.) You're right sir, that is not right, I'll escalate that issue for you and make a note of it in your account.
3.) One technical support agent actually hung up on me.
4.) One technical support agent insisted that this is not a problem, the functionality is not broken.
5.) Finally, I asked to speak to a supervisor and he eventually told me the real truth... They broke this functionality when they launched the new guide in February. The way they're doing things now, there is no way to pause live tv from the guide or list and they would have to totally rewrite their software in order to restore that functionality... He said he could escalate my issue, but frankly, they're not going to fix it... "You would be better off posting a form on the web page... We can't delete those..."

I've been a loyal Dtv customer since 2003. I watched in horror as the relationship between Dtv and Tivo disintegrated, I suffered through the first release of the Dtv dvr, and now they pull this blunder...!!!

This might seem like a minor issue, and to most people it probably is...
However, to me this is a tell tale sign of Dtv taking a course that leads away from customer satisfaction not towards it... The worst part is the cover up... It always is, just ask Nixon...

SNAFU - seems to be the order of the day at Dtv...

Please tell me I'm not the only one frustrated by this turn of events...!
AT&T Uverse has been hounding me relentlessly to try their package...
This just might get me to take that step...
I will certainly NOT be recommending Dtv to any of my friends...

If I've posted this in the wrong forum, please forgive me and direct me to the proper site...

Thanks for letting me vent...

PS - You used to be able to hit a double dash to delete things from the list...
Can't do that any more...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You could have saved a lot of hassle if you came here in February. These changes are by design and are not broken.


----------



## jklipa (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, that's a really poor design...! IMHO

They obviously didn't ask anyone who actually uses the pause button if that was a good idea... It is extremely irritating to have to leave the list or guide to pause live tv...

Focus groups are a great idea when implementing design changes like this...
They certainly did not make that design change with my convenience in mind...


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think that the people you spoke with at DirecTV may have been passing the buck (instead of simply saying "I don't know why it's like that; let me find out and get back to you.."), but, truthfully the "problem" you describe is so minor that it probably bothers about .00001% of DirecTV's subscribers. If thousands of people were complaining about that loss of functionality, the reps would have a prepared response and the engineers would be working on a fix.

Don't think that if you jump ship and switch to another provider that you will necessarily have a better Customer Service experience. I switched to FIOS a few months back and, while I'm generally happy with them, their CS department has been a nightmare (check some of my previous posts). For the most part I've found DirecTV's CS reps (and tech support) to be polite, friendly and helpful.

As to your specific problem, can you simply hit "pause" before you go to the guide or list? Since I no longer have DTV, I can't check it out myself, but it might be a workaround to your problem.


----------



## jklipa (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...
What inspired you to switch to FIOS (I could read your previous posts later if you prefer).

Of course, I can use pause before I go into guide or list...
It's just an irritant when I am in the list or guide and I have to exit to pause...


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

jklipa said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> What inspired you to switch to FIOS (I could read your previous posts later if you prefer).
> 
> Of course, I can use pause before I go into guide or list...
> It's just an irritant when I am in the list or guide and I have to exit to pause...


I had FiOS Internet for a couple of years and was very pleased. I always was getting offers to bundle with FiOS TV but never did so because they didn't offer MSG in HD until late last year (I needed to watch my Buffalo Sabres in HD!). Once MSG-HD arrived it was an easy choice. With promotional pricing, I'm actually getting TV, phone and internet for less than what I was paying for DirecTV alone. While there are pros and cons to each provider, I'm not unhappy I switched. That's not to say I won't switch back in a couple of years if the right opportunity presents itself.

If you read these forums regularly you will find some posters will defend DirecTV at every opportunity. I'm not one of them. DirecTV is good, so is FiOS and probably some other providers as well. They all basically provide the same service. Sure, there may be some channels or features that differentiate one provider over another, but for the most part it's just TV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you do go to Uverse, suspend your DirecTV service and then decide which is best for you, pause functionality aside. Depending on the Uverse profile t least, there can be other downsides.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

jklipa said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> What inspired you to switch to FIOS (I could read your previous posts later if you prefer).
> 
> Of course, I can use pause before I go into guide or list...
> *It's just an irritant when I am in the list or guide and I have to exit to pause...*


You may or may not know this already, When you leave the guide/menu/list, etc, Hit the left arrow and it'll bring you back to the exact place where you exited.
(It's not really a direct solution but works for me)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jklipa said:


> Greetings,
> 
> DirecTv screwed the pooch in February when they launched their new guide with HD channels... They totally fubar'd the functionality of the pause, dash and previous channel buttons while in List or Guide...
> 
> ...


Main thread topic was discussed here at the time;

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201827&highlight=PIG

And the the HD-GUI did not "break it," but was intentionally removed beginning with firmware update 59C that bought the Pandora feature back in 2/2012. But before since late last year the HD-GUI worked just fine with it.

Also you will read in that thread that no other service provider has this functionality for the PIG. And in fact FiOS is the worst with no PIG feature at all.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> And in fact FiOS is the worst with no PIG feature at all.


Funny, I am looking at PIG right now on Fios. In fact, you can configure the size and location of the PIG.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Funny, I am looking at PIG right now on Fios. In fact, you can configure the size and location of the PIG.


Sorry, my bad; 

Was skimming over some of the posts and didn't read carefully.

Specifically what bobcamp1 wrote in his post #222 of that thread in response to the loss of PIG functionality while tuned to a TV-MA program was;



> But here's the problem: the majority (if not most) of their competitors don't have this functionality either. FIOS and TWC definitely don't, I don't know about Dish. So they all could have that same problem. Also, that scenario can be fixed by fixing parental controls. *On my FIOS DVR, the PIG comes up blank if a TV-MA show is in the PIG (even the title is replaced with the text "adult title" and the description is blank)*. ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2971972#post2971972


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jklipa said:


> Well, that's a really poor design...! IMHO
> 
> They obviously didn't ask anyone who actually uses the pause button if that was a good idea... It is extremely irritating to have to leave the list or guide to pause live tv...
> 
> ...


It was a design change because there are 2 new remotes out that have a single button for pause and play. They had to make the UI work with the new remotes.


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

jimbo56 said:


> but, truthfully the "problem" you describe is so minor that it probably bothers about .00001% of DirecTV's subscribers.


I must be one of the .00001%. However, until recently I've had so many larger D* problems with the guide and list taking 20 or more seconds to come up or locking up completely, I hadn't had time to inquire about this one. I find it annoying that I can't pause from list or guide. I now realize I did it often.

By the way, the guide and list problems have finally been fixed for me. It seems funny being so grateful for basic functionality to be restored.

Between this, viacom dropped channels, it's probably time to complete the FIOS triple play. All my other FIOS services work great.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> It was a design change because there are 2 new remotes out that have a single button for pause and play. They had to make the UI work with the new remotes.


Seems like a stupid reason for the design change.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Richard said:


> Seems like a stupid reason for the design change.


Having to change because people with the new remotes wouldn't be able to use them otherwise is stupid? Ok....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Having to change because people with the new remotes wouldn't be able to use them otherwise is stupid? Ok....


Well said...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"HoTat2" said:


> Sorry, my bad;
> 
> Was skimming over some of the posts and didn't read carefully.
> 
> ...


No problem. There are no functions within the PiG on fios.

Wonder why he gets blank. Must have parental controls on.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Having to change because people with the new remotes wouldn't be able to use them otherwise is stupid? Ok....


Uh. Yeah. It is.

First. The new remotes are stupid.

Second. It would be quite easy to a) design the new remotes do the conflicting codes are different so the buttons actually work differently or b) detect or set the remote type.

It is dumb. No way around it.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Having to change because people with the new remotes wouldn't be able to use them otherwise is stupid? Ok....


The new remote design is what is stupid. The remotes should had been designed to operate the UI. The UI should not need to be redesigned for the remotes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Blurayfan said:


> The new remote design is what is stupid. The remotes should had been designed to operate the UI. The UI should not need to be redesigned for the remotes.


Yes, but guess what? The remotes are already out there, it's water under the bridge. People need to move on because the ship has sailed.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Removing basic functions of a UI because of a remote redesign seems insane. 

I'm sure what happened is the remotes were designed without any thought to the UI and went to production. Down the road some one said Ugh Oh! Lets just change the UI.

I used to use the pause function in the guide all the time and have been starting unwanted shows since.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

Marty999 said:


> I must be one of the .00001%. However, until recently I've had so many larger D* problems with the guide and list taking 20 or more seconds to come up or locking up completely, I hadn't had time to inquire about this one. I find it annoying that I can't pause from list or guide. I now realize I did it often.
> 
> By the way, the guide and list problems have finally been fixed for me. It seems funny being so grateful for basic functionality to be restored.
> 
> Between this, viacom dropped channels, it's probably time to complete the FIOS triple play. All my other FIOS services work great.


Whether or not you choose FiOS is your decision (I'm happy with my choice), but be aware that Verizon (and any other provider) has to negotiate carriage prices with the programmers. Verizon is just as likely as anyone else to drop channels if they can't reach an agreement. And the providers are understandably not forthcoming on when agreements expire. I know this has been discussed in other topics, but I admire DirecTV for not caving in to Viacom's demands. Programmers have been looking at providers as cash cows for too long. They need to realize that advertising rates are based on viewership and the fewer potential viewers the less they can charge advertisers. If more providers would do the same as DirecTV maybe rates wouldn't rise as fast.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Barmat said:


> *Removing basic functions of a UI because of a remote redesign seems insane.*
> 
> I'm sure what happened is the remotes were designed without any thought to the UI and went to production. Down the road some one said Ugh Oh! Lets just change the UI.
> 
> I used to use the pause function in the guide all the time and have been starting unwanted shows since.


The change being discussed here has an easy work around. Just use pause before going to the guide. Is that really so difficult or complicated? Surely there are more important issues to get riled up about.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"studechip" said:


> The change being discussed here has an easy work around. Just use pause before going to the guide. Is that really so difficult or complicated? Surely there are more important issues to get riled up about.


It isn't just that it doesn't work. It does the wrong thing. Pause PLAYS a show if you are in the playlist.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> It isn't just that it doesn't work. It does the wrong thing. Pause PLAYS a show if you are in the playlist.


Stop hitting Pause or Play in the play list. Press Exit---> Pause----> LEFT arrow will bring you back where you left off.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> It isn't just that it doesn't work. It does the wrong thing. Pause PLAYS a show if you are in the playlist.


What if you press Pause BEFORE you go into the guide or playlist. Does the program start playing again, or does it stay paused?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"jimbo56" said:


> What if you press Pause BEFORE you go into the guide or playlist. Does the program start playing again, or does it stay paused?


It still plays the select show.

It is bad GUI design.

Neither do FF or the other controls work any more. FF jumps the time in the guide. What the green button already does.

They took away good functionality supposedly for remotes intended to be used in hotels and through dumb clients. No reason to do so for full up dvrs.

All stupid. Period. End of sentence.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"MarkG21" said:


> Stop hitting Pause or Play in the play list. Press Exit---> Pause----> LEFT arrow will bring you back where you left off.


I know the workarounds. It is still wrong.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

tonyd79 said:


> I know the workarounds. It is still wrong.


As earlier mentioned, it was done to accommodate the new remote design. Apparently they thought it was more important to work with the new remote than the way you want it to. Oh well.


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

I too used this functionality frequently and am annoyed it's gone. Can I do it differently? Well, obviously, yes, I can, since I now must. Hardly a showstopper, but it's another "feature" that seems to have vanished. New doesn't always equal better and breaking/altering UI to include LESS functionality is pretty bad design.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

tonyd79 said:


> *It still plays the select show*.
> 
> It is bad GUI design.
> 
> ...


Not with my remote it doesn't. If I pause, then go into the guide and hit play or pause, nothing happens. I have to use the enter key to do that.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"studechip" said:


> As earlier mentioned, it was done to accommodate the new remote design. Apparently they thought it was more important to work with the new remote than the way you want it to. Oh well.


And as mentioned earlier, there are other ways to make it work. And to not break functionality for the vast, vast majority that do not not will have the new remotes.

Shoddy planning. Shoddy programming.


----------



## jklipa (Feb 5, 2007)

MarkG21 said:


> Stop hitting Pause or Play in the play list. Press Exit---> Pause----> LEFT arrow will bring you back where you left off.


This is the most useful reply so far...!

The change of the UI to conform to the remotes wasWAS thoughtless and inconsiderate to those of us long-time customers who have the original remotes because they have BROKEN our pause buttons...

I don't have nor do I want a pause-and-play button...
I want to be able to pause in list or guide...
If it actually did pause live tv when I hit it that would be fine, but it does not...

For now I'll have to learn a new trick... exit-pause-left arrow...!!!

Very inconsiderate move on Dtv's behalf...

Thanks for all the replies, glad I'm not the only one irritated by this...
Misery loves company...


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You could have saved a lot of hassle if you came here in February. These changes are by design and are not broken.


It is by design AND broken.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

jimbo56 said:


> but, truthfully the "problem" you describe is so minor that it probably bothers about .00001% of DirecTV's subscribers.


We are the .00001%.


----------



## war59312 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very annoying indeed, I'd love to get this back as well.

I've only been with DirectTV for 3 weeks and I still got the "old" remote. Thank God!

So yea sounds pretty stupid for them to break this.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, but guess what? The remotes are already out there, it's water under the bridge. People need to move on because the ship has sailed.


Could it have been all that difficult for them to have put a page in the remote control setup showing a picture of each remote, and asking which yours looks like. If you select the old one, then the functionality would still work, if the new one, it won't. It seems doable to me.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

There is a bunch of things they could have done, the problem is they didn't, and the remotes are out in the wild now, so I don't see anything changing.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

studechip said:


> The change being discussed here has an easy work around. Just use pause before going to the guide. Is that really so difficult or complicated? Surely there are more important issues to get riled up about.


LOL...no doubt. When I first noticed this change....and I used pause alot while in the guide or list...I just changed my behavior. Hit pause, then go into list or guide.

Not so hard to do...figure out....and there's just so much more in life to get upset about. Especially spend alot of time on....


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> There is a bunch of things they could have done, the problem is they didn't, and the remotes are out in the wild now, so I don't see anything changing.


Really? Who has got them? The remote on the DirecTV webpage is either RF or non-RF but still the full remote.

Aren't these targetted at hotels, who are NOT using HR2x boxes?

Sounds pretty simple to me. HR2x respond one way, hotel units respond a different way.

Edit to add:

From Solid Signal Blog of June 27:

"The back of the RC70H is labeled to tell the user that there's no point in stealing it. RC70H remotes use a different codeset than other DIRECTV remotes so taking one home isn't going to do anyone any good."

Kinda shoots the remote theory to hell, huh?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't believe they are just for hotels though. I believe they are what is going to be used for RVU clients as well, and I believe some people here with RVU Samsung TVs got them from DirecTV by calling in and asking for them.

As far as them using a different codeset I didn't think that was the case. If it is, then yes this is an even dumber decision by DirecTV than I thought it was.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't believe they are just for hotels though. I believe they are what is going to be used for RVU clients as well, and I believe some people here with RVU Samsung TVs got them from DirecTV by calling in and asking for them.
> 
> As far as them using a different codeset I didn't think that was the case. If it is, then yes this is an even dumber decision by DirecTV than I thought it was.


There are 2 separate remotes. The one for RVU clients and the anti-bacterial one, that some people are calling "hotel remotes". There's also rumor out there that the anti-bacterial remote is going to become the "standard".

As far as codesets it's one thing to add a new codeset that does exactly the same thing as another but it's something completely different to add a new codeset that has different button instructions. A new codeset with new button instructions would be a big change to the firmware, requiring new logic and changes to most every file (most likely). However adding a new codeset is as simple as adding the same instructions but on a new IR channel, which is probably a change to one file.

That's not saying it can't be done, but it wouldn't be easy. Remember DirecTV likes to take the path of least resistance. Look around here and see all the people complaining how slow remote response is now and imagine how much worse it would get if the unit had several options for a keypress based on the remote used.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If you were creating a new codeset it wouldn't be that difficult to add a new IR function for pause/play toggle and only use it on those new remotes, and leave the existing discreet pause and play commands as they were.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> If you were creating a new codeset it wouldn't be that difficult to add a new IR function for pause/play toggle and only use it on those new remotes, and leave the existing discreet pause and play commands as they were.


As a coder/developer I disagree and pause/play isn't the only thing changing. The colored buttons are "going away" too.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> As a coder/developer I disagree and pause/play isn't the only thing changing. The colored buttons are "going away" too.


More brilliance.

The dumbing down of millions of remotes.


----------



## jklipa (Feb 5, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> More brilliance.
> 
> The dumbing down of millions of remotes.


LOL - Hilarious...! Sadly, true...

I actually took someone's advice and posted my grievance to their online support... Here's their reply...:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
On Wed, Jul 18, 2012 at 8:43 AM, DIRECTV Customer Service <[email protected]> wrote:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Pause Does Not Pause as expected any more...

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(James T (ID withheld)) - 07/18/2012 05:43 AM
Dear Mr. K,

Thank you for writing us regarding our remote control functionality.

I am sorry to hear that our remote control is no longer functioning in the manner that you would prefer. This particular behavior - the use of trickplay functions (i.e. fast forward, pause, rewind, etc.) when the main screen is minimized - has been expressed by several customers and this is under review. This change in behavior first occurred when we updated to our new HD User Interface. As of the time I wrote this response, I don't know if or when this behavior will be changed.

Your feedback is of great value to DIRECTV and the services we offer. As such, I have forwarded your comments to management for review; please rest assured your voice is being heard and many of the changes we make are a direct result of the comments and suggestions we receive from our customers.

Regarding remote control functions, the best resource we have available are our receiver user manuals available at www.directv.com/manuals.

Thanks again for writing us, Mr. K, regarding our remote control functionality.

Sincerely,

James T (ID withheld)
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My follow up reply...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thanks for your reply...

The online remote manual you referred to is out-of-date and does not include all of the changes you mentioned...

It would be nice if Dtv would communicate the planned changes before they make them... If you manage the expectation level correctly you will minimize the disappointment level... And I do sincerely hope that you and the higher ups are listening...

Please tell them that I look forward to the restoration of the trickplay functions...! I hope they can make that happen... One would believe that if they can launch a communications satellite into geosynchronous orbit and bounce hundreds digital audio and video signals to millions of receivers all over the country that they could manage to restore this trickplay functionality that they eliminated earlier this year...

At least be up front about the blunder and communicate effectively with the customer base... The coverup is always the thing that gets you in trouble... If you admit the original failure you will usually be forgiven...

Thanks.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> No problem. There are no functions within the PiG on fios.
> 
> Wonder why he gets blank. Must have parental controls on.


Yes, he does!  With D*, you still get a picture. And now you can't pause if something odd comes up after your kids are done watching the show.

But yes, with FIOS you can't trick play or pause whatever's on the screen when the guide is up. The trick play buttons are used to navigate the guide. But pause just doesn't do anything.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> As a coder/developer I disagree and pause/play isn't the only thing changing. The colored buttons are "going away" too.


As a GOOD developer I disagree with your disagreement. I've done this same exact thing before. It's trivial. It's not a new codeset, it's a new button in the existing codeset. When they added the Windows key to keyboards, they didn't scrap the entire keyboard design and start all over. Both old and new keyboards work on new PCs (providing your PC has a PS/2 port).

I think they shifted all the other trick play buttons to guide navigation to free up or get rid of the colored buttons, but forgot to leave pause alone. I also think the future remotes will have a combined play/pause button (a bad idea, IMO). So they just said "screw it" and did all the code changes for that at once.

I guess if enough people complain about it D* may change their minds. But it's probably never changing, and I don't think anyone else has that feature.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> As a GOOD developer I disagree with your disagreement.


If you can do it easily or without it being time consuming or without a big re-write you're doing it sloppy and that is NOT the sign of a "good" developer.

Loved the attack btw... Yet another in a long line from people who don't understand what they read and feel their opinion is fact. My ignore list is full of them.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> Could it have been all that difficult for them to have put a page in the remote control setup showing a picture of each remote, and asking which yours looks like. If you select the old one, then the functionality would still work, if the new one, it won't. It seems doable to me.


Actually, the receivers can detect which remote is connected. This is particularly evident with the X remotes which can be programmed by the receiver.

You know how we see the RED and GREEN icons in the Guide to alert users they can jump 12 hours? Well, I've been told that when a hotel remote (one without the color keys) is used, the interface actually displays the symbols for REW and FFW on screen in place of the color icons.

I love that DIRECTV implemented that, but it does make me wonder why they couldn't then detect that "my remote" has discrete PAUSE and PLAY buttons and respond to them accordingly. The only thing I can think is that DIRECTV is not done tweaking the keys...

EDITED TO ADD: I should clarify that I'm not clear if the hotel receivers display the FFW/REW symbols because of the remote detected, OR because of the specific firmware. It could very well be the latter. That does not negate that the receivers can detect the remote used and could potentially be programmed to respond accordingly.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Drew2k" said:


> Actually, the receivers can detect which remote is connected. This is particularly evident with the X remotes which can be programmed by the receiver.
> 
> You know how we see the RED and GREEN icons in the Guide to alert users they can jump 12 hours? Well, I've been told that when a hotel remote (one without the color keys) is used, the interface actually displays the symbols for REW and FFW on screen in place of the color icons.
> 
> I love that DIRECTV implemented that, but it does make me wonder why they couldn't then detect that "my remote" has discrete PAUSE and PLAY buttons and respond to them accordingly. The only thing I can think is that DIRECTV is not done tweaking the keys...


Bingo!

The remote theory is either bogus or evidence of laziness.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> If you can do it easily or without it being time consuming or without a big re-write you're doing it sloppy and that is NOT the sign of a "good" developer.
> 
> Loved the attack btw... Yet another in a long line from people who don't understand what they read and feel their opinion is fact. My ignore list is full of them.


First of all, I reread my post an hour later. I apologize for the attack. It wasn't my intention to attack you personally, but when I reread it I realized that's what it sounded like.

For others, here's the remote (what does the big red button do?):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lets-hotel-guests-watch-television-germs.html

I've done a remote button combination/addition before. This same exact thing. For a fact. And it was not sloppy. It's been released and used by hundreds of thousands of people. No complaints.

I suppose if the original code was extremely bad to begin with, then a big rewrite could be in order. But I can't imagine the code being that messy.

A key is pressed, there's an interrupt. Depending on what screen is up and which key is pressed, action is taken. I've added the play/pause key like it's a brand new key with its own unique code:

1. Playlist is up, the play/pause button acts like "play". It plays the highlighted program. "Pause" pauses the PIG.

(Maybe it simply isn't possible anymore to pause the video while the HDGUI is up. There were a LOT of changes made for the HDGUI that disrupted other functions such as simultaneous SD/HD GUI output. Maybe this was one of them.)

2. Video is playing, play/pause acts just like the pause key. It toggles between play and pause. Play key can just play and bring up the bar on the bottom.

3. Program guide is up, play/pause does what pause does: pause the PIG. Play plays the PIG. (Note: you can argue that "play/pause" should act like "select")

I could go through every single screen, but most of the rest of them don't really use play or pause or are variations of the three use cases above. It's not rocket science.

What it also COULD be is that these remotes will be used by people who have never used a DVR before, much less a D* DVR. Maybe they just wanted to make the interface more idiot-proof for newbies. Are people panicking because they've accidentally pressed "pause" and now the DVR appears to be locked up?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Bingo!
> 
> The remote theory is either bogus or evidence of laziness.


I just updated my post to add this:

EDITED TO ADD: I should clarify that I'm not clear if the hotel receivers display the FFW/REW symbols because of the remote detected, OR because of the specific firmware. It could very well be the latter. That does not negate that the receivers can detect the remote used and could potentially be programmed to respond accordingly.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bobcamp1" said:


> It's not rocket science.


No. That's the other end of the business.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> First of all, I reread my post an hour later. I apologize for the attack. It wasn't my intention to attack you personally, but when I reread it I realized that's what it sounded like.


Apology accepted.



bobcamp1 said:


> For others, here's the remote (what does the big red button do?):
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lets-hotel-guests-watch-television-germs.html


And here's the other remote:
http://forums.solidsignal.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123&d=1329505583

Same buttons as the anti-bacterial one, just smaller form factor. As for the red button that looks to remain the same since they haven't done away with or moved any of the red button functions.



bobcamp1 said:


> I suppose if the original code was extremely bad to begin with, then a big rewrite could be in order. But I can't imagine the code being that messy.


Up until the HD UI my guess is that it was pretty messy. There are rumors that there was a minor re-write to get us to the HD UI, which may be evident by the way analog output is handled now, and since then we've gotten some speed out of them. That tells me there was some code clean up involved. My guess is they didn't get it all though.


----------

